
Show HN: Algorithmic Art Assembly, San Francisco March 22-23rd 2019 - sideb0ard
Very much inspired by the Algorave scene, and after taking part in a live coding conference in the UK last year, I&#x27;m hosting a two day conference and music festival in San Francisco called &#x27;Algorithmic Art Assembly&#x27;<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;aaassembly.org&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;aaassembly.org&#x2F;</a><p>Algorithmic Art Assembly is a brand new two day conference and music festival, showcasing a diverse range of artists who are using algorithmic tools and processes in their works. From live coding visuals and music at algoraves, to virtual reality, gaming, augmented tooling, generative music composition, or knot tying, this event celebrates artists abusing algorithms for the aesthetics.<p>Daytime talks will present speakers introducing and demonstrating their art, in an informal and relaxed setting, (very much inspired by Dorkbot).<p>Speakers:
Windy Chien, Jon Leidecker, Elizabeth Wilson, Adam Roberts (Google Magenta), Monica Dinculescu (Google Magenta), Olivia Jack, Marc Weidenbaum, Jules Litman-Cleper, M Eiffler, Adam Florin, Yotam Mann &amp; Sarah Rothberg, and a Mark Fell Q&amp;A<p>Each day will feature one workshop in an intimate setting, creating an opportunity for you to learn how to create live coded music using two of the main platforms, SuperCollider (taught by Algobabez) and TidalCycles (taught by Kindohm). Workshops are limited in space, with reservation required.<p>Evening performances will be heavily based upon the algorave format, in which the dancefloor is accompanied by a look behind the veil, with several artists projecting a livestream of their code on screen. Performers will play energetic sets back to back, with minimal switch-over time.<p>Performers:
Mark Fell, W00dy, Renick Bell, Kindohm, Algobabez, Kit Clayton, TVO,
Shatter Pattern, William Fields, Spednar, Sebastian Camens, Digital
Selves, Spatial, Vou, Wobbly, Charlie Roberts<p>hit me up with any questions, but hope to see of you there!
======
eindiran
Is the Live Coding Workshop on Friday limited to women and non-binary people?
I think I would be interested in playing around with Supercollider, but from
my reading of the description on the site, it seems that male identifying
people are not invited.

"This workshop ticket gives you access to a 2 hour creative coding workshop on
Supercollider for women and non-binary people." From here:
[https://www.tickettailor.com/events/grayarea/226591](https://www.tickettailor.com/events/grayarea/226591)

~~~
sideb0ard
Yeah, the Friday workshop is women and non-binary only. TidalCycles, the
Saturday workshop, actually uses SuperCollider as the sound synthesis engine
however.

------
karabesque
this is so cool!

